# Uses for Sour Oranges?



## swordslayer954 (Jan 18, 2012)

So we decided to move our beer drinking from my pole barn to the front yard last weekend for some reason and my buddy struck up a conversation about the three citrus trees I have in the front yard.  I have always over-looked them because the fruit was fairly ugly coming off the tree, but my buddy told me to run over and grab a fruit off each tree and cut it open.

What do you know, I have a plentiful sour orange tree, a small grapefruit tree, and a regular orange tree... all producing amazing fruit.  (I was then informed about how stores manipulate their fruit to make it look better for the shelf).  He then told me that the sour oranges make a great pork marinade and I have TON of them on the tree right now.

Any idea what I can use them for?  I'm doing a long smoke this weekend and usually just dry rub my pork for the smoker.  I'm thinking about maybe getting a smaller piece and experimenting with some sour orange juice.  Any ideas?


----------



## swordslayer954 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well a quick google search just revealed that I'm an idiot and didn't know the base of the Mojo marinades I use quite often for grilling chicken are Sour Oranges.







[font=trebuchet ms, Arial, Helvetica]2 cups of sour oranges juice (regular orange juice and some lime juice will also work)[/font]




[font=trebuchet ms, Arial, Helvetica]1 bulb of garlic[/font]




[font=trebuchet ms, Arial, Helvetica]1tbls salt[/font]




[font=trebuchet ms, Arial, Helvetica]1tbls black ground pepper[/font]




[font=trebuchet ms, Arial, Helvetica]1 tsp ground cumin[/font]
Came across that as a good injection/marinade


----------



## daveomak (Jan 18, 2012)

I'd try the sour oranges in making pico de gallo.... it would be different than lime juice...

maybe even "orange vodka" would be worth a try... (if you are into that kind of thing)...

It should be good on chicken as a marinade or duck....  Have fun with it...   Dave


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 18, 2012)

I was just about to post Mojo..


----------



## big andy a (Jan 18, 2012)

In the past when we had a lemon tree that went crazy with fruit I would juice the lemons and put the juice onto ice cube trays, freeze them and put the cubes into a bag.  I then had the cubes ready for any marinade all through the year.

Curt.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 18, 2012)

All I can say is...Think CUBAN!..Good stuff!...JJ


----------



## bratrules (Jan 18, 2012)

Try some _Cochinita pibil _that stuff is really good!!! i make it in my smoker all the time!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 18, 2012)

Try googling Sour orange marinade recipes. Think latin or cuban


----------



## swordslayer954 (Jan 18, 2012)

How does a wet marinade work with a smoker?  I've only used dry rubs.

Thinking about doing a cuban twist on some pork and doing a 24 hour marinade then throwing into the smoker.


----------



## luv2q (Jan 18, 2012)

We use it on pork and chicken all the time. In fact, I just made six chicken quarters with this mojo marinade for this evening's dinner. Squeeze and freeze is what I do, as well.

Two nights ago, my mother brought over a sweet dessert made from the white part of the sour orange's cover. It had a prune inside and cream cheese on the side. Call me crazy, but I had three of them. They were GOOD!


----------



## moikel (Jan 19, 2012)

I dont know if I am talking about the exact same fruit but for what its worth... I dry the peels of blood orange in the oven,just put them in on the rundown after I turn it off. The dried peel then goes into chinese influenced braises,master stock.I also put some into my brines for fish,poultry & pork. I put fresh halved in as well. When Im preserving sardines,anchovies or sprats ,I throw in rough chopped citrus into the first batch of salt  cover fish ,leave over night then start the actual preserving process from there.

Italians here flavour olive oil with it & if you want I will send you the recipe for Limoncello, made off  a Vodka base.I figure you could adapt it.


----------



## swordslayer954 (Jan 19, 2012)

I love Limoncello!  Send it along!

Blood oranges are pretty different.  Sour Oranges are very very bitter and acidic.


----------



## moikel (Jan 19, 2012)

I looked these sour oranges up.I'm way off target,we dont have them 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.But I  now see where they fit,they are pretty closely related to the Seville  orange that goes into marmalade. 

I still think the peel has other uses but Im not going to talk it if I  cant walk it. 

Limoncello is another matter ,it can be made with any variety of lemons,limes work but are time consuming.The Sicilians in my 'burb have some old timer variety of lemon that has a really thick s kin. I have to dig around for my recipe. Ive had several versions made with pharmaceutical alcohol by Italians,not to be attempted unless you know what your doing , you have a reliable source & the Revenue people dont have your address.My late father was a pharmacist ....

I'm a bit caught up with the Alpaca deal at the moment,give me a day or 2.


----------



## big andy a (Jan 19, 2012)

SwordSlayer954 said:


> I love Limoncello!  Send it along!
> 
> Blood oranges are pretty different.  Sour Oranges are very very bitter and acidic.




For the past few years I've made up a batch or two of Limoncello.  The procedure is pretty simple, I use a vegetable peeler to take off the thin, yellow outer rind of 16 lemons, I always use Meyer lemons. You have to make sure you don't get into the white part which is bitter and will ruin the taste. Some people use vodka, but I use grain alcohol, 151 Everclear.  For 16 lemons, I use two bottles of alcohol. I put the lemon rinds in the alcohol making sure they are completely covered and let them steep for 40 days in a plastic container that is kept in a cool dark place. Periodically, I give the container of a light shake and stir things up.  After 40 days you will have a pale yellow, clear liquid. I then make up a simple syrup, 5 1/2C water and 6C sugar, stirring it over a low flame until the sugar is dissolved and then let it cool completely.  Strain out the lemon rinds and mix the two liquids together. When they mix the result is a light yellow, milky liquid. I then bottle it and put it in the freezer where I let it sit for a minimum of one month before drinking.  You can drink it straight up, over ice cream, put some in sparkling wine or a neighbor of ours used it to make her version of Chicken Piccatta.  PM me if you have any questions.

Curt.


----------



## swordslayer954 (Jan 19, 2012)

Well I juiced just over two cups of the sour oranges, added some olive oil, paprika, salt, and pepper.  Injected my shoulder and plugged the holes with garlic chunks.  Poured the rest of the mojo over the shoulder and have it in the fridge over night.  Going on the smoker around 830pm tomorrow.  Smells amazing.

I'll start a q-view for this one.

I might have to give the Limoncello a try.  I can get 'shine pretty easy so it might be fun!


----------



## billebouy (Jan 19, 2012)

Take a look at this thread, if you missed it:

Cuban style pork roast(with Q-view) 

You'll see oregano in his recipe, I would suggest you throw a tsp (dried) in there, that's a pretty standard "Mojo" ingredient in these parts.


----------



## anne (Jan 20, 2012)

I make a blend of sour oranges and vinegar...use a gallon container...it will keep forever.

I marinate chicken in the orange vinegar blend...wonderful flavor

The sour orange/vinegar blend is a staple in Dominican Cooking


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 20, 2012)

Here is one I found when looking for something else, but it sounds good
[h1]Sour Orange Marmalade Recipe[/h1]






[h2] [/h2]

[h2] [/h2][h3] [/h3]
From: Arizona Cookbook
[h3]Step 1[/h3]
Remove the peel from two oranges. Slice this peel very thin and cover with water. Boil until tender, adding additional water as it boils away. (Change the water often if the flavor becomes too bitter.)
[h3]Step 2[/h3]
Peel the remaining oranges (the peel may be stored in freezer for later grating uses). Boil the pulp in 2 qts. water until very soft. Strain through a bag with pressure. Re-strain without pressure. Mix this juice with the drained peel, the sugar, and the salt and boil until the jelly stage is reached. Let stand until slightly cool. Stir and pour into hot sterilized jars and seal with paraffin.

[h2]Things You'll Need[/h2]
2lb Sour oranges (about 6 med.
-sized)
2qt Water
3lb Sugar
1/2ts Salt



Read more: Sour Orange Marmalade Recipe | Garden Guides  http://www.gardenguides.com/139673-sour-orange-marmalade-recipe.html#ixzz1k2VyP5ri


----------

